# What is your daily "face"????



## mekaboo (Dec 25, 2006)

I was just wondering what do some of you lovelies do makeup wise on a daily basis.

This is my daily "face"

StudioFix NW43
Eyebrows filled in with Strut or Spiked
Spite Lipglass
Format Blush
Zoomlash Mascara

That is my basic 5 minute face of the day when I am dropping the kids off at school and doing my volunteer work or cleaning around the house.  I do wear eyeshadow too but that is after I get home and then run more errands.


----------



## twobear (Dec 25, 2006)

Let's see!  My Mon-Fri. face consists of:

Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer followed by a light dusting of loose dark blot powder
Fill in the brows with Spiked brow pencil
Vanilla pigment on the browbone to accentuate the eyes without looking "done".
Couple coats of Mascara X
Razin blush on the apples of the cheeks
Viva Glam V lip glass

Only takes about 5 min. cause' I LOVE my snooze button.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 26, 2006)

i pretty much wear a bare face everyday...unless im going out or have something planned for that day.........


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 26, 2006)

Pretty basic stuff here:

*- *MSF in dark all over
*-* Fill in the brows with Benefit "Brow Zing's" or Prestige Cosmetics brow pencil in Earth Brown
*-* Sometimes a bit of Shooting star MSF under the brow
*-* MAC smoulder eye kohl
*-* Apply 1-2 coats of L'oreal Panoramic Curl mascara
*-* Some Shooting Star MSF on the cheeks and a lil bit on my nose too hehe!
*-* Bonne Bell Lip Sparkler in Celestial Strawberry


----------



## User67 (Dec 26, 2006)

Here is my favorite look & the one I do most days.....

All MAC unless otherwise stated

Face:
Studio Fix Fluid NC42
Select Sheer Pressed Powder
Desirous Blush

Eyes:
UDPP
Goldmine on lid
Espresso & Romp in crease
Black Tied on outer corners
Vanilla Pigment to highlight
Blacktrack Fluidline
Engraved Power Point
L'Oreal Volumous mascara

Lips:
Stripdown l/l
Myth l/s
C-Thru l/g
(This is my new favorite combo!)


----------



## cno64 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm usually at home, so unless I have some sort of appointment, I don't bother with makeup.
Now, before I became disabled, things were totally different; I wore makeup every day no matter what, unless I was sick. I kept it fairly light: a swipe of grey or plum shadow, concealer where needed, dark brown or black liner on upper lids, black mascara, rose blush, rosy lip gloss.


----------



## girlstar (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't really have a daily face..

I work in an office, so I need to look well put together every day, in case I am seen by any clients. But, I'm never really in meetings with anyone but co-workers, so I don't have to play it conservative. We're really laid back and everything (my project manager is known to blare Rolling Stones via his ipod in his office), so I won't get reprimanded for bright purple eyeshadow, or anything. So I have fun with it. 

I generally always wear:
SFF NW20
Clinique's High Impact Mascara in Black
Sweet William blushcreme, Porcelain Pink MSF.. usually both, but sometimes just one or the other.

Eyes and lips are always different though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and I teach dance on Saturday, so I usually do wild stuff cos' the kids get a kick out of it


----------



## amoona (Dec 26, 2006)

Blacktrack fluideline on my waterline
Cheapo masacara applied with a 205 brush
Hushabye blush
Hush CCB as a highlight
Some lipstick and lipgloss
Fix+


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 26, 2006)

Hope everyone's having a fab xmas!

My typical face consists of:

NC45 Moistureblend foundation
MAC Raizin blush
MAC C-thru lipglass
MAC clear lipglass
Maxfactor Lashfinity/ Masterpiece
MAC blot powder deep dark


----------



## doniad101 (Dec 26, 2006)

*)*

Well, I'm such a simple person so my everyday face is:

Bare Minerals Foundation
(blot with kleenex)
MAC Blot Powder(pressed)
MAC Mystery Powder
Either MAC Raizin, NARS Gilda, MAC Mocha, Milani Sunset Beach or Bobbi Brown Cranberry(which ever I grab first) LOL
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
Covergirl Lash Exact or Maybelline Full n Soft(which ever I grab first) LOL
and 
either Blistex Lip Medex, Chapstick Moisturizer, MAC Squirt, MAC clear lipglass, NARS triple X or one of my Stila Lipglosses from "The Gift of Glaze" set. (again, which ever I grab first)

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) See, very simple and always full proof. LOL


----------



## Naheed (Dec 26, 2006)

Cover FX mineral foundation, applied very lightly
MAC teddy eyeliner
MAC fibre rich mascara
A MSF - usually Petticoat
Lipstick + lipgloss.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 26, 2006)

I do different shadows everyday.....since y'all got me hooked on some of these colors, my eyes have to 'ho around the palette. The rest of my face, on a daily basis gets:

Brow Set in Clear
True Cosmetics Deep #2 Loose Powder
or
Light Sweep of MAC MSF in Deep Dark
MAC TLC in Aquamelon


----------



## Naturellle (Dec 26, 2006)

It depends on my mood.  Usually, mascara, lipglass and blush/highlighter/msf.


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 28, 2006)

Fun thread!

For me its Face & Body N12 or Studio Mist in Deep Dark
Bronze CCB to highlight cheeks
UDPP
whatever e/s combo comes to mind
chapstick
Spite or Lust lipglass
Cork Liner


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 28, 2006)

pshaww... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mon-fri aka work days:

blot powder medium dark
diorshow mascara
whatever msf or blush grabs me that day
whatever shadows grab me that day
whatever lipstick or gloss grabs me that day

sat - sun aka MY days - 9 times out of ten nothing but blot pwder, mascara and lipgloss


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 30, 2006)

Here is my everyday face:

Select Cover up Concealer
Blot Powder in Dark (too dark but I'm still using it anyway)
Satin MSF in Dark (great for contouring)
Soba and Espresso on my eyebrows along with clear mascara
Frostlite on the inner corner
Any blush, but it's usually Variety
Any MSF
Any lip colour I feel in the mood for. Lately it's been Taupe l/s.

*sigh* I can't wait to post FOTDs again.


----------



## Tai (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a lot of days that I go bare faced.  I've just gotten back into wearing makeup almost daily.  What I wear for my eyes and lips vary daily but these are my basics.

Studio Fix NC45 or C7
Espresso on brows
Blacktrack fluidline
HIP black mascara (L'oreal)
Refined Deeper bronzer on cheeks

Lips are either neutral with Cork l/l and beaux l/g or pink with either Half-red l/l and nymphette l/g or burgandy l/l and nymphette l/g.  I just got lucky and now have Flash on Flesh l/g so I'm going to be adding this to my daily lineup.


----------



## iamxaviera (Dec 31, 2006)

MAC tinted moisturizer nw50
MAC concealer  around my eyes nw45
blush(whatever im in the mood for)
studio fix in nw55 to contour
blot powder in deep dark
brun e/s to fill in eyebrows
l/g
Thats it.


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 31, 2006)

workwise, I can get away with practically anything, but I'm hella lazy now.

MAC studio fix concealer palette (lightest under eyes, medium on flaws).
MAC sff
MAC MSF in Medium
Espresso on brows
something for blush-usually Stereo Rose
All That Glitters on eyes
black liner
black mascara
random lippie in my bag.


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 31, 2006)

I keeps it simple.....

Shroom all over lid w/ dipdown to line (on certain days I add mulch and espresso to the outer corners for a little punch)
Clinique Mascara
Dont really wear foundation but if Im overly oily then Ill put on Studio Fix powder w/ a big fluffy brush to diffuse (NC45)
Either Orgasm (NARS) or Sweet as Cocoa (MAC)
Either Clinique Beach Bunny lipgloss or All Woman Lipglass (mac)

Dats about it..


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 31, 2006)

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer
Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation
Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage
Laura Mercier Translucent Loose Powder
lip balm and sometimes lip gloss


----------



## DC-Cutie (Jan 1, 2007)

SPF 65 sunscreen
Bobbi Brown foundation
Bobbi Brown sheer powder
Fill in eyebrows (MAC embark), highlight w/Mac pigment "naked"
Shadow (usually Bobbi Brown Chocolate collection)
tons of mascara (DiorShow)
Blush (MAC Sweet As Cocoa or Raizin or Nars Lovejoy)
Highlighter on cheek bones(Laura Mercier Stardust)
Sheer gloss

....seems like a lot, but it only take about 8 min.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 1, 2007)

i dont have a daily face, i do something different everyday.

but a typical quick face:
Stila Perfecting Concealer
NARS Pressed powder with Kabuki (gives the appearance of foundation without the weight and oppression on my skin! down with the man! haha)
NARS Malibu Multiple
Petticoat MSF (Thanks to SumtingSweet, this has become a staple face item for me)
UD 24/7 Pencil in Zero
BadGal Lash
Cushy Cremestick liner
Elaborate lipglass

and if there's time for shadow and I'm going basic, i just break out my MUFE Essential Eyes kit


----------



## aziza (Jan 1, 2007)

I try to do something different everyday but when I'm running low on time this is my face:

SFF NC50 mixed w/Cetaphil moisturizer +a dab of Select Coverup Concealer in NW45= my perfect shade
NYX Cream Blush in Tan
MF 2000 Calories mascara
A light, light wash of Goldmine on lids
Chestnut l/l
Milani Crystal Gloss in Taboo

OT:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_ 
Petticoat MSF (Thanks to SumtingSweet, this has become a staple face item for me)_

 
I'm so glad you like it! I got all caught up in the MSF insanity and bought it but I just couldn't make it work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I am loving the pigments. Bright Fuschia is hot! Thanks!


----------



## MACLUST (Jan 1, 2007)

My daily face I guess would be the one I wear to work. Here is the run down:
Oil of Olay - apply and wait five minutes 
Mac Studio Tech NW45
MAC Concealer NW45
MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder NW43
MAC Eye Shadow Woodwinked
MAC Concealer on brow bone - stippled NW30 (My trick to highlight browbone)
MAC Cremestick Lip Liner - Cushy
MAC Lustreglass - Instant Gold
MAC Blush -Loverush or Raizin - Mostly love rush I find it gives me more of a healthy glow
MAC Eyebrows - Stud
Mascara - Covergirl
MAC Technakohl Eye Liner - Graph Black

This is the basic everyday look, though I could go heavier on the Woodwinked for a night time look or play up the lips depending on how I'm feeling and where I am going.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 2, 2007)

Because I'm a bum and don't wear makeup very often my daily face is:

Benefit Bad Gal Lash
Laura Mercier Select Concealer in 1
Everday Minerals semi-matte foundation in Fair over that

When I feel like not scaring people when I go outside but I don't really have the time to do anything exciting:

Same as above +
Stila Eyebrow Duo in 1
MAC Stilife or Base Light paint on the lid
MAC Mystery E/S blended into my top lash line
Tarte Peaches cheek stain


----------



## Miss World (Jan 3, 2007)

Face
MAC Full Coverage NW25 
Bobbi Brown Concealer Stick in Beige 
Givenchy Prisme Again! Compact Powder Quartet in Elegant Beige 
MAC Powder Blush Dollymix


Eyes 
Lancom AMPLICILS Mascara
Givenchy Magic Khol Eye Liner Pencil

Lips
Roch Hard Cosmetics - Lethal Lips
MAC Lusterglass Flusterose


--- 
The l/g changes depending on my mood, but this is generally what I wear daily


----------



## MCninja (Jan 3, 2007)

i like to mix it up day to day. although it's usually either something quick and pretty-like dipdown with a light coppery shadow-or if I've been listening to too much AFI I wear enough black eyeliner to sink the lusitania. 

but i always, always, always have the supernatural foundation and either dandelion or blushbaby on.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jan 5, 2007)

my daily face:
MAC Smooth harmony beauty powder
MAC Sable e/s
MAC Harmony blush
MAC Instinctive l/s
Chanel Glossimer lipgloss in Giggle


----------



## xdaniellex (Jan 8, 2007)

some days, i dont wear make up! but when i do just foundation, sometimes blot powder on top.. bit of blush & mascara! very very basic!


----------



## Calhoune (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm always late for school, so sometimes I have to skip it all togheter!
When I do have a bit of time I use;

*Face:*
Studio Fix Fluid NC30
Make Up Store Bronzer in "Tan" or MAC Blush in "Sweet as Cocoa"

*Eyes:*
Carbon e/s for my brows
Ricepaper e/s all over my lid and browbone
Max Factor Masterpiece Mascara, one coat
Engraved e/l - Because I look silly! if I don't line my eyes

*Lips:*
Some lipbalm/vaseline, whatever I find first

Some days if I have the time I add a color on the lid, but I end up mostly using a soft brown or purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Burning Ambition & Satellite Dreams my current favourites, I might also on some days add some extra sparkle in the corner of my eye, like Illusionary. 
And that's pretty much it with very few exeptions.


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 11, 2007)

Face:
*Oriflame Sheer Color Tinted Moisturizer in Natural Rose
*L'Oreal True Match Concealer in Warm Fair/Light
*MAC Blot Powder in Medium or Oriflame Fine Finish Loose Powder in Natural
*Rimmel Soft Cream Blush in Soft Kiss or Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush in Soft Plum or Stila Push-Up in Rose Flash
*Seventeen Silky Blusher in Nr.19 Plum Rhubarb or in Nr.10 Peach Rose

Eyes:
*ArtDeco Eyeshadow Base
*Any eyeshadow that I'm in the mood for, but only one eyeshadow (it could be beige, golden rose or even coral or mauve! I love colors!)
*Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara in Rich Black
*Maybelline Lash Expansion Waterproof Mascara in Soft Black
*Prestige Waterproof Automatic Eyeliner in Black

Lips:
Usually bare, because I'm drinking water the whole time, but if I wear any lip stuff it's either Seventeen Ultra Gloss in Wine or Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Gloss in Pearl Plum!


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 11, 2007)

To college/work I usually wear:
YSL Touche Eclat
Studio Fix C2
MAC Browset, clear
MAC Eyeshadow, Swiss chocolate, Vanilla
MAC Eye khol Smolder
MAC Pro longlash


----------



## redambition (Jan 13, 2007)

i have two different ones for day to day

the "i woke up on time this morning" face:

MAC select SPF NC20 with a dab of NW15 select mositurecover or Studio Tech in NC15 if i'm having a bad skin day.
MAC Select coverup NW15 under the eyes, eyelids
MAC Studio Finish NC15 on any face bits that need help
MAC Select Sheer loose powder NW15
Shroom e/s lashline to browbone
a bit of Era e/s on the outer third/in the crease OR some coloured e/s on the lid for oomph and a change
white kohl on lower waterline
EL Illusionist Mascara (brown)
Revlon colorstay brow pencil in blonde
dollymix or tenderling blush
l/l in either orange base or pink base depending on blush
random l/g depending on mood and blush

the "i slept in and have to get out of here NOW" face:

benefit ooh la lift under eyes
TBS all in one face base in 03 buffed on with benefit bluff puff
A light sweep of TBS brush on beads in buff for glow
shroom e/s lashline to browbone if i can be bothered
white kohl on lower waterline
EL illusionist mascara (brown)
tenderling blush
australis bashful l/l
bloom l/g in kissable (because it lives in my handbag and it's always available)


----------



## super_chique (Jan 16, 2007)

My daily face currently is:

Almay skin stays clean foundation
Rimmel hide the blemish concealer
L'oreal translucide translucent loose powder
Covergirl mascara (the one in the purple tube)

I really love the look of my current daily face, but i've been trialling various brands of mineral makeup, so I hope to eliminate the first 3 steps and combine them into one step.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 16, 2007)

Mascara of some sort and Petticoat MSF with Shimpagne over top. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I have a little more time, I'll slap on some Studio Fix Fluid or HyperReal foundation, and maybe some Subtle pigment or something else.

When I really put effort in, though, I'll use 903840927 products


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 16, 2007)

i usually do something different everyday with my eyeshadow, but the rest is as follows:

nc25 sff
studio finish concealer
blot powder
fix +
nars sertao to contour
nars orgasm on cheeks

a shadestick +whatever else im doing on my eyes
blacktrack
zoomlash
clear browset

spice lipliner and cherish lipstick

now that i think about it thats alot, lol


----------



## seiya_odango (Feb 11, 2007)

I normally don't wear makeup daily-only when I'm going outside of work or school. When I do, it's usually:

Face:
Everyday Minerals in Medium Beige Summer mixed with Medium Tan 
or
Mac Studiofix in NC42
Biotherm Forget It! Concealer in 30
NARS Blush Torrid

Eyes: 
Physician's Formula Shimmer Strips in Sunset Strip or Vegas Strip
Milani Java Bean on outer corners
MAC Cream Base in  Fawntastic Frost as Highlighter
Mac Fluidline in Blacktrack
Covergirl Lash Exact in Very Black

Lips:
PurMinerals clear lipgloss or MAC Lustreglass in Instant Gold

If I want to look special I whip out the Dior eyeshadows ^__^


----------



## neverfadetogray (Feb 15, 2007)

i don't have an eyeshadow look to fall back on and i don't like neutrals that much, so if i don't have time or don't want to bother then i just skip eyeshadow altogether.  this is what i always use whenever i wear makeup:
*face*
select liquid foundation NC20
select pressed powder NW15
*eyes*
clinique high impact mascara
*lips*
vibrational l/g or cultured l/g


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 24, 2007)

Eyes and lips are different every day but some things stay the same:

*face*: 
YSL Touch Eclat
Stila Tinted Moisturiser
Stila Face Powder
MAC MSF Glissade

*eyes*: 
clear mascara for brows
Chanel Inimitable mascara
MAC Engraved in the waterline
Shroom as a highlighter


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 24, 2007)

My daily routine consist of:

Either MAC Select/Select Tint SPF15 in NC40
MAC Virgin Isle CCB on lips and as blush
MAC Zoomlash

It's not much but I have to wake up at 6am for Math class and I am definitely not going to try and look like a star that early in the morning because I when class is over I go home and go straight back to bed!


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am working in a new age firm which people don't do much makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sometimes i will put on some fun color if I am going out after work that day, but most of the time, this is how I look like, kindda boring but I think I look well put together. 

Face:
-SPF30 moisturiser+MAC Select Sheer press or
Revolon ColorstaySPF25 light liquid foundation
-Burts Bee Concealer
-Milani Bronzer-Light
-Mac blush Margin or Nars Orgasm(depends on the color tone of my outfits)
-Shimpagne
-B/P all over

Eyes:
-Missha brown brow set
-Missha mascara base
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Volumn Xpress 7X mascara
-MAC Powerpoint Engraved 
-Shimpange on lid, or Bonze e/s on lid

Lips:
-B&BB lip balm 
-Gingerroot l/l
-Prrr or Cultured or Palatial l/g(depends on the color of my outfits)

then I will bring a 4C eye palette just in case I need it in the evening


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine's usually simple:

MAC Studio Fix in N3
Nars Blush in Orgasm
Neutrogena Eye Shimmer in Petal Shimmer
Maybelline Lash Discovery in Black
Maybelline Great Lash in Clear (<for brows)
MAC e/s in Jest
MAC e/s in Pink Venus
MAC e/e in Nehru
+some lipgloss (usually MAC Beaute or Lancome Juicy Tubes in No Reserve)


----------



## sharyn (Mar 4, 2007)

Face: 
MAC Prep+Prime
Camouflage
Concealer
Studio Fix Powder
Blush
Skinfinish (MSF or CCB or some highlighter...)
Bronzing Powder /shading 

Eyes: 
E/s base
eyeshadows depending on my clothes 
eyeliner
eyepencil
browpencil
Mascara

Lips: 
depending on eye make up,  most of the time its just some liner and lipgloss

My everyday face takes between 45 minutes and 2 hours.


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 9, 2007)

My "everyday face" changes depending on my mood and how much time I have before I gotta get my ass out the door to work. Lately I've been hitting the snooze button one to many times, so my quick and easy *lately face* is this:

Sephora Compact Foundation in D25 to even out my face. (I would use my Studio Fix powder but I lost the big sponge and I don't have time to use a foundation brush or a sponge wedge.)

Nars SIN blush

Revlon Scarlet Velvet l/s or Pearl Plum l/g

Mac Shroom washed quickly over lids

Curled lashes, no mascara and I don't do my brows

This current daily face of mine take like only minutes to do HAHA. On the weekends or evenings is when I have fun with makeup


----------



## Corien (Mar 9, 2007)

As long as I wear mascara I'm fine, but nowadays I like to wear some foundation too, and sometimes a bit of eyeshadows, but I think my eyeshadow collection has to grow a bit more, so I can match it more with my outfits


----------



## theend (Mar 10, 2007)

MAC Face & Body C1
YSL Touche Eclat
Estee Lauder Double Wear Concealer
Loreal True Match Powder

MAC Blushcreme Posey
MAC Lightscapade MSF

Clinique Naturally Glossy Mascara
MAC Eye Kohl Smoulder
Whichever eyeshadow colour I feel like. Or Shroom if I really can't be bothered to do anything.

MAC Lipgelee in Glosspiality


----------

